# foamy bubbles...



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

usually after i feed my piranhas(with feeders), and an hour later i get all this foamy sh*t on the surface of the water and stays up there ..... does anyone know what it is ... and how can i get rid of it ?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i get that stuff in my pre filter but not in the tank itself


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hmmm i wonder what it is ... it dissapears tho after like 2 days .... could it be protien foam ....?
i dono 
do you?
help


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

are ytour chemical levels ok?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

jah maan said:


> hmmm i wonder what it is ... it dissapears tho after like 2 days .... could it be protien foam ....?


 I think that's what it is. A mix of proteins and oils adhering to the air/water interface. I'm not sure what the best way to get rid of it is.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Test some of it... add the foam to a test tube with water in it.. shake the tube so the foam gets in the water and test for nitrate..

i have Foam some times form on the surface of my 2000gallon and in my sumps


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

2000 gallon? woah...you got pics? lol


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

yeh yeah







ill go test it.... any one think a protien skimmer would get rid of it ? i know they are for salt water but imagine after feeding your ps live feeders all the manky stuff in the water... protien skimers might work huh?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

No0dLeMicE said:


> 2000 gallon? woah...you got pics? lol


 here are some pics of his pond

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=30747&hl=


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jah maan said:


> yeh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do you have an extra one laying around?

I have one.. i think when i move ill hook it up and see what happends.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> jah maan said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm i wonder what it is ... it dissapears tho after like 2 days .... could it be protien foam ....?
> ...


 A better filter!!!







Foam buid up is cause by little filteration in the tank which can also cause layers of film on the glass.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > jah maan said:
> ...


 Explain to me what you mean? i get foam build up in my 75's wetdry... i have 2 Emp400s and a 1200gph wetdry that holds a Cubic foot of biomedia.. all i have in the tank is 1 arowana and a few plecos..

Not enough filtration you say?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have never seen this foam


----------

